# remis rooflight



## neesbro (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi,
I have a 2005 Hymer with a REMIS 400 x 400 rooflight that needs replacing. The REMIS Vario 2 400 x 400 appears ok but finding it difficult ascertaining if it is a direct replacement. 
Can anyone help?
Thanks,
neesbro


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

if it's not a direct replacement it sounds like an equivalent. the key thing is the size of opening - you should be able to fit any brand 400x400 rooflight into the space.

I've recently replaced 2 rooflights on my m/h with these - https://www.leisureshopdirect.com/v...nt-rooflights/omni-vent-rooflight-translucent. the old ones were Fiamma.

it's a pretty straightforward job to do (just follow the instructions!). they key I found is to remove all the old mastic around the old vent and clean the area thoroughly before laying a new mastic strip (W4 Mastic Sealing Strip) onto which the new vent sits creating a seal. then mastic around the edge with Sikaflex 512 Caravan Adhesive & Sealant to finish the job off. have to say the job I did was a damn sight better than the factory fitted vents where there was a huge excess of mastic around the vent like it had just been slapped on with no thought for smoothing it off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

FB has it spot on.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

before buying any old 400 x 400 vent check the inside trim surround, the Remis ones are quite large and unless your roof lining has fared better than most, if the interior trim is smaller than original you'll be left with a very noticeable area around the frame.

.


----------



## neesbro (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, your advice is greatly appreciated. I can now proceed with confidence
Regards,
neesbro


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

These vids may help, there are others.


----------

